# Ohio State Beekeepers Fall Conference



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

I have attended the conference the last two years. Definitely worth the price of admission, and then some. I will be attending this year as well.

Should be a good session of informative bee topics.


----------



## Farmer Dave (Mar 6, 2015)

Rock Bridge Trees will be a vendor at OSBA. If you are planning to attend and are interested in anything in particular, contact us so we can be sure to have it there. http://rockbridgetrees.com/contact-us/


----------

